
Show HN: X12 EDI Parser and Generator Written in Rust - songqin
https://github.com/sezna/edi
======
songqin
This is my first "Show HN" submission here. This is an ANSI X12 EDI parser and
generator for Rust. It has been already used commercially for multiple EDI
pipelines and is able to handle any X12 document which is specification-
compliant. It can both parse and output valid EDI documents while maintaining
versatility to cover the entire spec. There is also a `loose_parse` mode which
is less strict on the spec, in case the incoming data is slightly malformed.

I hope this crate helps some companies stuck with antiquated EDI pipelines
eliminate some old tech cruft.

~~~
ronlobo
Pretty cool, thanks for putting this together!

